# Stiletto nails - yay or nay? (Pics)



## Tyari (Jul 18, 2012)

What do you guys think? I've seen this trend and I just think they are hideous. Aside from them looking overall unappealing to me, they look dangerous, too! So what do you say? Yay or nay?


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 18, 2012)

Those just look like they would suck to wear. . .


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 18, 2012)

It's all fun and games til someone gets their eye poked out! I just know that person would be me stabbing my own self in the face. Can you imagine trying to put makeup on with these? I like the designs on the nails themselves but the shape has got to go.

Edit: I thought of the only use I could find for these. A last minute press on nail for Halloween. That's the only way I could ever wear them.


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 18, 2012)

Love the design on the first one, but as for stiletto nails:

NONONONONONONONONONONONONO!!

Pleeeezzzeee

NO!!

ahem, sorry got carried away there, I say Nay.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 18, 2012)

I agree with all of you ladies.


----------



## anida (Jul 18, 2012)

NAY all the way! I'm with you on this because I also find them hideous. I actually have a friend who keeps on getting her nails done like this and constantly asks me what I think of them. I will never get their appeal.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 19, 2012)

Those are terrifying!

It makes my eyes just hurt thinking about how I would take my contacts out...


----------



## amblingalp (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are terrifying!
> 
> It makes my eyes just hurt thinking about how I would take my contacts out...


 Hahah exactly... just thinking of my daily routine with those things seems nearly impossible. It wouldn't be worth it for something that looks that awful either.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 19, 2012)

haha! So what do you say to her when she asks you?



> Originally Posted by *anida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NAY all the way! I'm with you on this because I also find them hideous. I actually have a friend who keeps on getting her nails done like this and constantly asks me what I think of them. I will never get their appeal.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 19, 2012)

That's just nasty.


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 19, 2012)

They might look good in a vampire flick, but for me for everyday, No way!!


----------



## anida (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha! So what do you say to her when she asks you?


 "They're not really my style" is what I usually say (while shaking my head). She probably keeps asking me expecting my answer to change one day but, that's never going to happen


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yikes. Imagine trying to put in contacts with those on? You'd poke your eye out!! (I sound like a 60's television mom saying that, but it's true!)


----------



## diana16 (Jul 30, 2012)

i dont get why this is such a big trend, i would never get this lol i feel like trying to do things around the house would be difficult


----------



## MakeupA (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol the designs are pretty but they are waaay too long for me!


----------



## MsChrissyG (Jul 30, 2012)

Those nails are just not realistic for daily life chores.  Nay!


----------



## SunYoung (Jul 30, 2012)

Aha wow... I must say it would look pretty cool for a creepy photoshoot or something, but for real life? No way!!! how would you even type on the keyboard ;p


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 3, 2012)

Yay for Halloween.  Otherwise Nay.  Wow.  Sharp. 

The ones in the top picture are pretty, though.


----------



## MichelleATX (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm with you--hideous. My mom has started filing her nails in a more pointed shape and they look terrible. And break easily!


----------



## MrsChaconhis1 (Aug 9, 2012)

I get acrylics too, but those really aren't my style.  I had a friend try them, but she wasn't too taken with them.


----------



## chelleeeer (Oct 18, 2017)

I like them..are these hideous?


----------



## SarahJayne (Mar 17, 2018)

@chelleeeer I like your nails.

I actually like stiletto nails. I personally do not wear them because I work in a hospital and they are not allowed. But I have worn longer nails since the age of ten (both natural and artificial) and I have learned many tricks to doing normal tasks without poking an eye out, snagging clothing, or breaking a nail.

Personally, I prefer a more natural almond shape as I feel it elongates and slims my stubby fingers.


----------



## Lusy236 (May 18, 2018)

If the shape of the nails made correctly, it's convenient: practically doesn't interfere with typing on the keyboard, washing, washing dishes, etc... For medical workers they really don't fit, sharp - gloves will tear, pantyhose, stockings))) need to get used. They don't suit everyone. I think it depends on the shape of the hand. Who has long thin fingers of this form of nails look like an alien) There's no proportion of your nails, so, they look rough.


----------



## Lusy236 (Jun 26, 2018)

I congratulate all the girls, I will get married soon, I'm so worried if he is my prince.  But we have a good wedding preparation although I'm not nervous and calm about it.  Girls and what clothes do you have?


----------

